# Applet geht im Appletviewer, im Browser nicht?



## Math66 (15. Nov 2005)

hallo, ich hab ein applet, welches im appletviewer korrekt angezeigt wird, im browser muss ich erst meine maus auf die komponenten bewegen, damit sie sichtbar werden, woran kann das liegen?

danke


----------



## Sky (15. Nov 2005)

Der Fehler liegt in Zeile 13.




Ok, nun mal ernst: Gibt es einen Stacktrace ?
Wie sehen deine init- bzw. start- Methode aus ?


----------



## MPW (15. Nov 2005)

Hast du überhaupt das Plugin installiert?


----------



## lin (15. Nov 2005)

> Der Fehler liegt in Zeile 13.


 lol, hab mich schon gewundert wie du das wissen kannst, als ich nur den Beitrag von Math66 und deine erste Zeile gelesen habe....

Hm... poste doch einfach mal deinen Code oder Fehlermeldungen. (ohne plugin würd gar nix gehen, an dem liegts net...)


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du überhaupt das Plugin installiert?



...sonst würden sie ja nicht sichtbar werden...

Die init()-Methode ist aber wirklich interessant.
Hast du von Applet geerbt?
Und: eine main()-Methode hat nichts in einem Applet verloren.


----------



## Math66 (16. Nov 2005)

moin, in der init setze ich mein look and feel, dann initialisiere ich meine ganzen variablen (textfelder, buttons, bilder etc) und da sind auch die listener für die buttons. posten wär jetzt zuviel, da das wirklich recht länglich ist. es gibt keine fehlermeldungen, da das applet ja geladen wird. das seltsame ist auch, dass wenn ich es einmal im browser geladen habe und ein zweites mal alde, dass es dann richtig angezeigt wird. sobald es also schon auf rechner ist, gehts....seltsam. liegt nicht am browser, da ich das im IE und firefox probiert habe, überall das gleiche.

ne idee?

danke


----------



## math66 (16. Nov 2005)

habs...hatte die paint methode überschrieben...allerdings stand da nix drin und deswegen gings auch nicht immer....


 :roll:


----------

